# Expensive taste.. jesh!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So, I think Stark is tired of his "regular" food (beef, pork, chicken and turkey, fish, deer, rabbit). 

I gave him some lamb today and he gobbled it right up. 

The only thing is... it's $9.99 per pound!!!

He hasn't been eating as much as I would like (behaviour, health, tempermant, etc., etc., is fine) and I am starting to think it is because he is tired of the 'same old thing'.

Also, I noticed that when I put yogurt on his food, he won't touch it anymore.. possibly doesn't like it anymore? 

But, my question is.. where can I get lamb or other proteins at a reasonable price in Canada (or have them shipped for a reasonable price?)??? 

The local farmers and suppliers are not cheap and I can't afford to pay almost $10 per pound for food.

ETA: I am looking for other proteins as well, not just lamb. So, if you have a suggestion.. throw it out there!


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow,
I don't know a lot, but I ve read a few posts. If you are feeding him that great variety and he is tired of it. I would think he just needs a break. Try not feeding him for a day and let his system purge a little.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Honestly, I would not incorporate too much more variety. You want to leave some available protein sources that he has not had in case he develops allergies.

It is possible that as he approaches 1 year that he doesn't need as much food...this happened with both of my girls.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with the age, and not eating as much. Karlo still has a very strong food drive, but I've noticed in the last couple weeks, he is not as skinny. I think it is time to do more portion control, as he isn't growing but filling out now.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 2SableGirlsIt is possible that as he approaches 1 year that he doesn't need as much food...this happened with both of my girls.


Around 9-12 months old Penny did the same thing, leave food she had normally eaten. I cut down the portions and she started finishing her meals again. To me almost nothing is worse than having to clean up uneaten raw so I am glad she didn't pull this for long.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If you have a Costco around, you can probably find lamb the cheapest there.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, but no membership... My parents have one, but I do not.

I guess I will have to call them to come over... lol.

Costco shopping trip.. I could stock up on our kitty litter at the same time too I guess... lol.

Never thought about Costco... duh!

Thanks Lisa!


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

What about ducks and geese? We have an over abundance of Muscovy Ducks on and around our property, and after Bear...decided they were tasty, my father began killing them, and butchering them. He and my mother live on the other end of the property, and they HATE the ducks. There are far too many, and they poop everywhere. 
Anyway, we've started feeding him a lot of duck, needless to say. Maybe you have something similar there?
Free duck is free duck.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscovy_duck#As_domesticated_bird


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Fort Lewis has a million Canadian Geese all over the place. I wonder if they would let me trap 'em so I can feed 'em to my dog...ok, ok, I'll probably eat a couple myself. I'll have to find out how to get permission to trap these.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Usually the Canadian geese are band and you can not kill them.

I know here you can't atleast.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto says send postage, he'll bag you some canadian geese over at our park. Would you like babies or adults?









They're a terrible nuisance here, we must have thousands of them in the park, people feed them so they don't leave, just hang out and poop all over the place. I wish the swans would gang up on them...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

They're all over down here too...I swear, I didn't know Alabama was annexed by Canada! People aren't allowed to do anything to them here. All the mega-neighborhoods built with the ponds and near golf courses are infested with them and there's goose poop all over these half a million dollar homes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought Mass. had a hunting season on them because they've become such a nuisance.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Our University is covered in goose poop, they are everywhere.

Some of the students even get attacked by them while walking to class..


----------

